# diamond cobalt



## dsinjc (Nov 13, 2007)

I know this may be off subjuect , but i have a couple of large cutter heads that came off of a concrete /blacktop cutter .They are brand new, i was told by the company after running the part number that they sold for about $4500 they are new , un-used however the machine hasn't been made in years. Is there anywere that someone might know of that buys diamond cobalt or is there anyone who could use them??


----------



## Harold_V (Nov 14, 2007)

As a suggestion, you might check your area (yellow pages) for anyone that cuts concrete, or even equipment rental stores. Could be they have equipment that could use the cutters to advantage, and you can make them a deal they can't resist. 

When all else fails, you might consider talking with a company that manufactures diamond cutting tools (saw blades, grinding wheels, etc.). The diamond in the tools you have can be recovered for reuse, so the tools may have value, even if they're obsolete. 

How about a report on what you learn? 

Harold


----------



## goldsilverpro (Nov 14, 2007)

Diamond dust is suspended in an electroless cobalt or nickel solution and, as the metal plates out on the part, the diamond dust mechanically co-deposits. An example, I believe, is a diamond sharpening stone.

Several years ago, I was given some solution samples and was asked to try and recover the diamond dust. I isolated the diamond dust, but I discovered that there was little, or no, market for it. The diamond was industrial quality of the lowest grade possible. Things may have changed but, I doubt it.


----------



## Harold_V (Nov 14, 2007)

Chris,
What you described isn't good quality. Decent diamond tools have a heavy layer (1/16"/1/8") of matrix, with various concentrations of diamond bits. The matrix consists of various agents, some of which are metallic, others softer materials. The most desirable (for my trade) being what is referenced as a resinoid bond. I'm not familiar with larger diamond tools, but it's safe to assume that as the size increases, so too does the diamond layer and/or the size of the diamond. Diamond wheels are very much a tool of my trade, and I'm reasonably familiar with their use. I have a (wet) diamond wheel for sharpening tungsten carbide turning tools. 

As you alluded, the diamond is generally a poor grade, or bits of high grade diamond that are of no use aside from industrial. I would venture a guess that the value is in the $25/carat range, so the value in most cases is in the manufacturing of the product, not the diamond itself. 

It stands to reason that you would find a limited market for that which you recovered, but there are buyers of diamond bits. I sold, on two different occasions, broken or otherwise worthless diamonds to such a buyer when I was actively refining. As long as it's diamond, it can be sold. It's just not worth a great deal, as you noticed when I suggested the $25/carat value. That was based on my previous transactions. I doubt the price has gone up much, if at all. Diamond wheels (used in my trade) have actually come down in price over the years, and by a significant amount. A wheel that used to cost $600 can now be purchased for less than $200, all the while the dollar has taken a huge plunge. Diamond wheels are now very affordable. 

Harold


----------



## dsinjc (Nov 14, 2007)

thanks guys , yes harold i did try to research the tool supply guys around the area and no one had interest in them, they were from a machine that is not manufactured anylonger so no interest.As was eludede to it would probably ( as I geussed ) I t would probably cost more to recover or take more time to recover the diamond than it is worth.I wouldn't know how to recover them anyway.I did have one guy offfer in california to buy them for 200 if I paid the shipping.they are very large and heavy so i would not have done well with that one.
all I really know about them is that they are from a safety- trac cutter.oh well it was worth a shot maybe i will try my luck on ebay.
thanks again guys.


----------

